# Jack Plate Switches



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

What is everyone using as an up/down switch for their jackplates?

I just purchased a Bob's "blinker switch" style lever and I'm pretty unimpressed with the quality/feel for $75. I'll probably design a more robust and higher quality unit for myself and will likely look at providing it for sale as well, but would love any input from you guys on what you're using and what you might like to see.

-Tyler


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

^following


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

toggle switch. works great.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

2 button T&H is hard to beat.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I personally prefer the T&H switch on the throttle handle vs blinker switches on a helm


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Sublime said:


> I personally prefer the T&H switch on the throttle handle vs blinker switches on a helm


agreed
Being able to control the Jack plate, throttle, and trim seamlessly while running is great.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> agreed
> Being able to control the Jack plate, throttle, and trim seamlessly while running is great.


Do you have any photos of this setup?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pro Trim blinker switch. Nothing beats being able timo have full control of both trim and jack plate and still keel both hands on the binnacle and wheel. Hardcore hole shots are much easier this way so you can feather trim and throttle with the right hand and jackplate and wheel with the left.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pro Trim blinker switch. Nothing beats being able timo have full control of both trim and jack plate and still keel both hands on the binnacle and wheel. Hardcore hole shots are much easier this way so you can feather trim and throttle with the right hand and jackplate and wheel with the left.


That's the setup I am going to have, I'm just afraid that the pro-trim switch from TH, Bobs, etc. won't sustain a good accidental whack. Plus I'm not a huge fan of the plastic and the electrical components are not very sheltered from the environment. I think I'm going to design a nicer looking and robust replacement with aluminum parts and more protected electrical parts to prevent corrosion.

Certainly interested in designing a binnacle mount setup that's more sleek than strapping the TH dual button switch to it. Any suggestions there will be taken into consideration.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Do you have any photos of this setup?


the high tech zip tie is a must


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> the high tech zip tie is a must


Dang, not much clearance with the helm!

I'd love to come up with something that looks a little more clean than that.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Dang, not much clearance with the helm!
> 
> I'd love to come up with something that looks a little more clean than that.


unfortunately not with how mine is but thankfully the throttle is out of idle usually when I am adjusting it.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Honda's binnacle has the best option for a 2nd switch.









I added the 2nd switch to operate my JP when I had my Skout.

Don't know if you could figure out a universal way to add another switch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Dang, not much clearance with the helm!
> 
> I'd love to come up with something that looks a little more clean than that.


You would be surprised how many newer factory rigged boats come this way.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Toggle switch


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I have been considering adding a second switch to my Honda binnacle for quite a while. I’m still not sure if I’ll prefer it to the blinker switch. I THINK I would..........


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Pro trim blinker switch. Hands down.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Bob's blinker switch is not compatible with a U-Flex helm and the U-Flex blinker style is even cheesier as far as construction. I am currently using the toggle switch on the throttle but there should be a better way to mount it besides the zip tie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GSSF said:


> Pro trim blinker switch. Hands down.


I’ve had one on my current and last boat for years with no problems at all. It’s just a switch. Mount it on the left side of the helm and you can do hole shots like a champ. Guys that don’t have to jump up shallow can get by with controls elsewhere but for skinny water the blinker switch is a necessity in my opinion.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I went this route


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> I went this route
> View attachment 175538


Great idea. What Tohatsu binnacle is that? You are running the 60R, correct?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Salt said:


> Great idea. What Tohatsu binnacle is that? You are running the 60R, correct?


I have no idea which one it is, you order the parts and put it together(many sabine skiffs have this feature, thats where I stole it from. Thanks Blittle). Yes, Im running the 60R.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The blinker switch will allow for jackplate and trim to be operated simultaneously for holeshots. I’ve run the two switch binnacles and it makes it harder to jump up super shallow unless you have two thumbs on your right hand.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

Salt said:


> Great idea. What Tohatsu binnacle is that? You are running the 60R, correct?


That’s a Honda binnacle. Just branded tohatsu. I did the same on my bay boat For my jp. 
the Honda binnacle doesn’t have the neutral start switch in it, honda has it on the motor. Unless this tohatsu version added it. The Honda binnacle uses the standard 3300 type shift cables. so it could be used with other motors that don’t have the neutral start switch in the binnacle. 
I wouldn’t have another type of switch setup if I can help it.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

for my skiff, I made a crude switch holder using 2 trim switches from a broken binnacle 
i just cut up a piece of pvc trim and painted it. I can control trim and JP without taking my hand off the tiller. It’s mounted where the tiny tach on the side.


----------

